# New creation just finished



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

4.5 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Paints. Knit from top down, flair at bottom.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Julie50 (Jun 8, 2012)

That is so lovely


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is beautiful - what a lovely drape to it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Love it..that is absolutely gorgeous!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Just stunning


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.


I have it hand written but not turned into a PDF yet. I can let you know if you like.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely colors and drape. Looks very comfortable and soft.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Let me know when the pattern is available too please? Love it!!!


----------



## MargeB (May 23, 2011)

Wonderful! It's very beautiful.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous design and style with the color you chose and flare that is unique!!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely. Well Done.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words! I'm not good at picking a name for things, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Bella Mela (Jun 12, 2012)

I love it too. Would love to know where I can obtain the pattern. Very fine work!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful. I will definitely buy a copy of your pattern when it is published.
How about A Flare with Flair


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Just beautiful. Would love the pattern.


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow what a nice outfit I would like the directions if possible.
Gloria


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Such a lovely sweater. You did an amazing job! :thumbup:


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

I've started turning my 15 pages of hand written into a pdf. I'm dyslexic so it probably takes me longer than most. I tripple check my work then knit it a few more times. 

Like your suggestion Carolky


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice work!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, I just love it, please let me know when the pattern is available. Love the drape it has. Patti


----------



## ArtsyCraftsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh I just love it to bits!! You've done an amazing job on it. Such a fabulous drape. I am SOOO envious of it.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

missylam said:


> Oh, I just love it, please let me know when the pattern is available. Love the drape it has. Patti


I sure will, thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I love it, it is absolutely beautiful. Colors are striking but the delicate pattern around the bottom scalloped edge is just so pretty. I too, would love to have this when you get it written out =) The way it moves reminds me of the Swing Era. Swing with Flare for a title?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is beautiful. Love the different stitches and the flare design xx


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Both the color and pattern are absolutely stunning!!! Was this a gift for someone special???


----------



## patacakepat (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello. I love your beautiful sweater. Let me know when the pattern is avilable. [email protected]


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

That looks amazing and is just item I am looking to make - I would love to purchase a copy of the pattern when it is available - pretty pleeeease -x-


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

I continue to sing your praises. Lovely and will work with any body type. I'm always looking for those patterns...  Perfect choice of colors and yarn for design. I too would love to have this pattern when available.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the tunic style with the flair bottom. Your choice of color is stunning. It drapes beautifully.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a great design, beautifully knit in beautiful colors. 

You said the directions are hand written. Does that mean YOU designed this sweater? Congratulations!! That's awesome!

Virginia


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful...Great designing....I would be interested in the pattern also. MaryMac


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful, I love swing garments.
Best wishes


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I too would love the pattern. The loose fit for this oversize body is perfect. More forgiving on the gauge too that I am not at all good at. That is why I like blankets and toys better - they don't have to fit anyone!!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Me too Please---thank you for showing to us ---It is quite lovely


BeckyOH said:


> Let me know when the pattern is available too please? Love it!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely love it! Is the pattern available?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I would like the pattern also,the sweater is beautiful.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just beautiful. I love the yarn color
carole


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

So different. Love the pattern. Please post when the directions are available.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Great job, nice and airy for the warm months coming.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


Whenever you have it ready. Thank you.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Wow! That is so pretty! Love the yarn you used . I would also be interested in the pattern


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Lovely! Would like the pattern too.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely! Great job!


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

ssho said:


> 4.5 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Paints. Knit from top down, flair at bottom.


Where did you find this pattern and yarn. It is so pretty. I love making any kind of sweaters.


----------



## hazy dazy 49 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is just beautiful. Also love the drape. Would love to have copy of pattern. Will pay for it if requested. Thank you for sharing such a lovely piece. :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. You did a wonderful job job designing this, would also be interested in the pattern.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

Love the sweater, love to have the pattern. You made a beautiful sweater.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I love everything about this sweater: the color, the design, the drape. Very beautiful and so very well done.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

ssho said:


> 4.5 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Paints. Knit from top down, flair at bottom.


That is beautiful. Please let me know then the pattern is available . Would love to tackle it. :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful! I also would like to have the pattern. And I think the name of it should be "Beautiful".


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd love the pattern as well -- this is just a beautiful design. I've only knit a couple sweaters for others, but this I would tackle for myself!


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

That's lovely. I love the way it flows.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Love your new sweater. It is beautiful and you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I love this creation! Please include me on your "pattern list" for this one. Such wonderfully talented people on this site! I love it.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I think this is really lovely. If you do have it I would love to have it but can wait for you to do it in pdf if you prefer. Many thanks


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

It's an outstanding piece. I love the yarn for its colorway and the pattern is absolutely beautiful. Nicely knit. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

Love it would love to make one


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Goegeous... i would love to have that pattern!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice job. Love the pattern and the colors. Pattern for me too please. Thanks


----------



## gramzto4 (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful, would also love to get the pattern.


----------



## cmarvil (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful!! Please add me to the long list of knitters who abosolutely have to have your wonderful pattern. Thank you.


----------



## cmarvil (Oct 13, 2011)

absolutely..lol


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorgeous i definately want one


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful. Wow!!!!!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I love, love, love this sweater! I am one size larger on the bottom half of my body and am always looking for tops and sweaters that are flared or A-line. Your sweater is perfect and absolutely beautiful. I would love to buy your pattern when it is available.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Please let me know when the pattern for this is ready for purchase. I love it and I need the exta flair. You have done a magnificent job, it is beautiful.


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW! That is really beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW.. Very Pretty...


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I am happy to see a cheaper yarn work so well,it is very nice you did a beautiful job,I can't afford the expensive yarn everyday .


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern when it is available, it is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Pam Read (Nov 2, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater !! I too would love to attempt one. Please let me know when the pattern is available. Thank you
Pam
[email protected]


----------



## grandeb2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would love to have the pattern as well.


----------



## grandeb2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would love to have the pattern as well.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very classy.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Exactly what my daughter likes to wear on top of tees.
You did a fantastic job with it. Well done. Please share the pattern when you can

Have a nice day, all


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the color and your knitting is awesome.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the color and your knitting is awesome.


----------



## sittinanknitten (Apr 1, 2012)

Love it! I would be interested in purchasing the pattern as well. Awesome job!


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

hi ssho, would love to get a copy of this pattern. thank you. Lorene


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

Would love to try your pattern when it is available. The sweater is lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Just gorgeous. I love the color, style, pattern, everything!


----------



## bimagirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Lovely!! I'd like to know when the pattern is available as well. Thank you.


----------



## Julie726 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been wanting to try top down. It's very nice


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, what a gorgeous sweater! What fun to be so talented.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

This is so impressive. Everything about this looks fabulous, the drape, colour length, and features. You are a very very very very talented lady. I would defintely buy this pattern from you if you are to offer it sometime in the future. So much creative work... I think you should give it a great name - something swingy and feminine, maybe Charleston!!?? I am in awe of your imagination and skills!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


Just gorgeous! Thank you so much for posting the picdture. Is this your own design? It is absolutely lovely and I would love to buy the pattern. Please let me know when it is available. I can just see my daughter in it now....


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

its beautiful.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

What a gorgeous job!! Just love it.


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Me, too! me, too!! Absolutely love it!


ssho said:


> missylam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I just love it, please let me know when the pattern is available. Love the drape it has. Patti
> ...


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

I woke up this morning to this amazing response from all of you. Wow! I just want to thank everyone and I have made a list of all that are interested. I will be working on the pdf and knitting it again. Will let everyone know when it's ready. Again, thank you for all the compliments and the interest!
Suzanne


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Please Add me to your list.. Love the work of art you made..


ssho said:


> I woke up this morning to this amazing response from all of you. Wow! I just want to thank everyone and I have made a list of all that are interested. I will be working on the pdf and knitting it again. Will let everyone know when it's ready. Again, thank you for all the compliments and the interest!
> Suzanne


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nicely done! If or when the pattern becomes available, I would like a copy of it please. It is just gorgeous!


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

It is gorgeous!! I would love the pattern as well.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful, I love it. I need to make one!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the color, style and yarn, just beautiful. Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is gorgeous! I like the way it drapes....


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is just gorgeous. I, too, would like the pattern when it's available. It looks very figure-flattering!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

I really like this !! You did a great job.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you put me down for a copy of the pattern, too! You did a great job - hope I can equal it!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the flare. Would suit my tummy! Beautiful top.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

ssho-That's just beautiful. Whenever you have the pattern, I would love to buy/get a copy. Please let us know. Denise


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not to be redundant but just love the pattern! Will the pattern be available for those of us that are considerably larger? Say 2Xo-3X in size? If so, I would love to purchase the pattern also.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

so beautiful!!


----------



## dotct (Mar 1, 2012)

It is beautiful !! I love it. Please let me know when I can purchase the parrern. Dot


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

What a great top. Would love the pattern when you get it finished.


----------



## dotct (Mar 1, 2012)

It is beautiful !! I love it. Please let me know when I can purchase the pattern. Sorry about the spelling error. Dot


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Please add me to your list--I love it!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

It is beautiful!!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful!! Well done.


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

This is beautiful. Let me know when the pattern is available, please.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Daughter said she would even buy the yarn for this one. Kudos on a beautiful work of art.


----------



## aihanako (Apr 6, 2012)

its very beautiful!!!


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I started one of these replies and now it has disappeared. Sorry if one shows up only partially completed. <G> I, too, just love that pattern and would be interested in purchasing it if it comes in XXL or XXXL size. Let me know, too, when it's done. I certainly appreciate your talent to create a pattern. Thanks and happy knitting.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! great knitting job on that top.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. Would love to have the pattern also. Thanks.


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I am also interested in this pattern


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Love it so much!!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

ssho said:


> I woke up this morning to this amazing response from all of you. Wow! I just want to thank everyone and I have made a list of all that are interested. I will be working on the pdf and knitting it again. Will let everyone know when it's ready. Again, thank you for all the compliments and the interest!
> Suzanne


Please also add me to your list!!

Another Suzanne


----------



## colesmom (Aug 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous sweater! I have been looking for ages for a pattern to knit for my daughter-in-law. I fell in love with this one immediately. I would really appreciate a copy.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its beautiful your work is perfect!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful love it!!!!! I would like to buy a copy also please!!! [email protected]


----------



## Tulsagal44 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful and I would love to know when the pattern will be available


----------



## jayashree69 (May 21, 2011)

Its gorgeous! Can we pls. have the link to this pattern? Would love to knit one as a birthday gift for my sister.
Jay


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I love it! And you designed it yourself??!?! Nice. . . .


----------



## transplant (Apr 9, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Fabulous! Please add me to the long list of people who want to purchase this pattern.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is beautiful. Love the pattern, love the color - very feminine.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

It is just adorable


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

jayashree69 said:


> Its gorgeous! Can we pls. have the link to this pattern? Would love to knit one as a birthday gift for my sister.
> Jay


I'm in the process of making the pdf now. Will let you know when it's ready! Thank you for the compliment and interest! Suzanne


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, that is very nice, great job!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I would also love the pattern. Just exquisite. Well done.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful colors! Looks so comfy.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

How about Summer Swing for a name? I can't wait to try to make this. Do you think it would work in cotton? Please add me to the list of buyers.


----------



## Carolyn Tilove (Mar 10, 2011)

That is so lovely and very unusual. I'd love the pattern too, Thanks, CArolyn


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I love this sweater and the color you chose is perfect. You did a great job of constructing it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Robbie2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

Me too! I want to make one if it isn't toooo hard.

Robbie2025


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> How about Summer Swing for a name? I can't wait to try to make this. Do you think it would work in cotton? Please add me to the list of buyers.


I haven't tried it with this pattern, but it might work well with Tahki Cotton Classic (100% mercerized cotton). I have used a worsted weight, non slinky type yarn and although it is cute, it doesn't drape the same. Hope this helps! Suzanne


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

Very pretty. I like it!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Robbie2025 said:


> Me too! I want to make one if it isn't toooo hard.
> 
> Robbie2025


That would be subjective. Give me an idea of how long you've been knitting and some things you've knit already. You would need to know k, p, ssk, yo, k2tog, seed stitch, s1/k2tog/psso and be comfortable with doing fairly simple cables. Hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh my, that is lovely, and that beautiful drape would be so forgiving at the hip-line. Beautiful color with nice variations. Perfect for this time of year, and love the little flirtatous (is that how you spell that?) peek-a-boo eyelets. That soft yarn is luscious. Nearly puts me to sleep every time.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous drape. Looks so stylish. I'd love to have the pattern, too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I love it! So stylish. I would love to have the pattern when available. You do gorgeous work.


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

it is beautiful and please add me to the list for the pattern


----------



## Buckeyegal (Mar 3, 2012)

I would like informed when you get the pattern done! It's gorgeous!

[email protected]


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful, and love the style and drape.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes please and make it a 2x if you will. This would work great for me.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Great looking Top, What top is good for a beginner to knit. I only knit and purl.


----------



## fayelorraine (Aug 19, 2011)

Love, love, love this top. It is gorgeous. What a talented lady. I would love to purchase this pattern when it is available. What an inspiration and thank you for stirring up all our creative juices by sharing with us.


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I would also like to know when this pattern would be available. It is beautiful.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful! I like the flare at the bottom.


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

Please. Let us know when your PDF is ready! Love it! Waiting to see something I could make for myself! Thank you!


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Would love to know when you have the pattern written! It is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Awesome! I love this sweater. I would need it in plus size. You did an amazing job. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I too would like to purchase your pattern. Thanks Louette


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice i would love the pattern too


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

Very very beautiful!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Please pm me when the pattern is available as this is just what the doctor ordered. Is it going to come in 2-3x as well. Marlark Marge.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the color of the yarn.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

ssho said:


> I woke up this morning to this amazing response from all of you. Wow! I just want to thank everyone and I have made a list of all that are interested. I will be working on the pdf and knitting it again. Will let everyone know when it's ready. Again, thank you for all the compliments and the interest!
> Suzanne


I would love to have the pattern as well. What sizes are available?


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Add me to the list of people wanting the pattern please.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Please add me to the list!!!
[email protected]


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## ladyt (Jan 25, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I would also love to have the pattern.


ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

I also love it. It is beautiful. Please add me to the list with everyone else. Thank you.
Gladys
[email protected]


----------



## ladyt (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm very interested as well, please let me know... Thank you


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

Very pretty. This is something I could wear in confidence! If you get the pattern to PDF, I'd definitely be interested!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Please add Yotbum to the list as well. Beautiful sweater. Can't wait to make a gift for myself. Thank you....Debbie


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

I think this is everyone's favorite pattern today! So lovely.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

So many people loving it (me, too) -- I think you should post your PDF when it's ready. Too hard to pm it to so many people.


----------



## weberwhite (Feb 10, 2012)

The pattern is lovely and when it is available I would love to have it.


----------



## weberwhite (Feb 10, 2012)

The pattern is lovely and when it is available I would love to have it.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


I'd be very interested in this pattern also. It's so pretty.

Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have created quite a stir among us KPers to say the least! We all anxiously await being able to purchase this pattern it seems. Did you realize how talented you are? Kudos to you!



ssho said:


> Robbie2025 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! I want to make one if it isn't toooo hard.
> ...


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh my, it is soooo beautiful! Would love one of those.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

very nice, good job


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

ssho said:


> 4.5 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Paints. Knit from top down, flair at bottom.


So pretty.......and a very flattering design.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

That is a great pattern and the sweater is just lovely. I too would like to be on your pattern list.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Really Beautiful Nice job.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunning!
I would be interested in the pattern, too, when it is available.
:^)


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> You have created quite a stir among us KPers to say the least! We all anxiously await being able to purchase this pattern it seems. Did you realize how talented you are? Kudos to you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

oops! To settleg ... I had no idea it would get this reaction. I'm absolutely blown away!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


I also would love to have a copy of the pattern


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely would love that pattern.. so cute and flattering!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful top!


----------



## vivimark (Jan 22, 2012)

Please include me on your list of people who love your design and would love to knit one for herself and others who deserve a lovely gift!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I too would like the pattern when you turn it to PDF. It is so lovely.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, please let us all know when the pattern is ready.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Please folks, don't post your personal emails on here. If you want to give someone your email address PM him/her. There's about 100,000 people on the forum who now have access to your personal emails.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

It's beautiful, Ssho. Please count me in for the pattern, too - will it be in several sizes?


----------



## vivimark (Jan 22, 2012)

Fthanks for your good advise!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovley!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

love it, just gorgeous!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful. Can you post the link to the pattern?


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

this top is very nice and you did a beautiful job on it. I to would like the pattern when it is available, thanks


----------



## Cat Lady (Jan 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

CatLady and Saroj.. I'm working on writing up the pdf and knitting it again to check for mistakes. will let you both know when it's ready! Thank you for your compliments and interest!


----------



## Cowlover (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love to have this pattern, please let me know 
thank you


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

What size is the one you displayed? I am more of an AMPLE lady or as we say here FLUFFY!


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow , it's simply stunning.. great job! you are going to make someone very happy!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks beautiful. I would love to see it modeled on a person.


----------



## Barbara lew (Sep 29, 2011)

absolutely beautiful, great jobm,well done.
can you share the pattern!!!


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. Add me to the list of those anxiously awaiting the pattern. I would love to knit this for my daughter.


----------



## DFinne (Feb 1, 2011)

This is an amazing sweater....the cables and lace are so intricate and attractive! I too would love the pattern, although I fear I'm not nearly as skilled as you!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Is that a maternity blouse?

Robin in MA


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

It is gorgeous !!! I love the colors.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Suzanne,

Is Caron Simply Soft Paints a worsted weight? How do you think this would look in a linen yarn? I'd really like to make this, and think I probably have some stash to do it with. 

You are an awesome designer. I took a look at your web site, and really enjoyed your patterns. 

Sharon


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

whodlum said:


> It looks beautiful. I would love to see it modeled on a person.


I will see what I can do!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Is that a maternity blouse?
> 
> Robin in MA


Hi Robin,
I suppose it could be. It's as full in the back as it is the front though.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

BeaStitcher said:


> Hi Suzanne,
> 
> Is Caron Simply Soft Paints a worsted weight? How do you think this would look in a linen yarn? I'd really like to make this, and think I probably have some stash to do it with.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon,
It's classified a #4 on the label but it's a light weight worsted. I've never worked with a linen yarn so have no idea. You could be the first to try it!

Thank you so much for your compliment!
Suzanne


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Lovely. Would also love the pattern.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I would love to get this pattern. With menopause & extra belly this would be a great style.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


I love this can you let me know when this pattern is available


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it!! It's awesome!!!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow its lovely


----------



## jill the pill (Apr 14, 2011)

fabiana said:


> What size is the one you displayed? I am more of an AMPLE lady or as we say here FLUFFY!


My eyes lit up when I saw your sweater. I too am fluffy and it would help hid my big belly. I look like I'm 9 mos. pregant and I'm 65. This is the first sweater I've seen that might actually look right on me. Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## ArtsyCraftsy (Apr 15, 2012)

When the pattern becomes available I will surely purchase it!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Pleas put me on your list. It's a wonderful pattern that would work for my middle age spread and my young daughters at the same time. Lovely work.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

That is a wonderful creation. Please add me to your list of people who would like the pattern.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

It would be lovely if you could post the source of the pattern here on the forum when it is ready, Such a lovely top.


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Please put me on your list also. It is beautiful Karen


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to share the pattern with all of you. The skirt pattern originally appeared on KP and is a free pattern from "http://to-knit-knitting-stitches.com". After completing the skirts I wanted a top to go with and found the Scallop Edge Vest (green & blue top) on the same free website. Let me know if you need further info. Happy Knitting.


----------



## rebdevlin (Jun 16, 2012)

Very beautiful and such a flattering style.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

gmasue said:


> I would love to share the pattern with all of you. The skirt pattern originally appeared on KP and is a free pattern from "http://to-knit-knitting-stitches.com". After completing the skirts I wanted a top to go with and found the Scallop Edge Vest (green & blue top) on the same free website. Let me know if you need further info. Happy Knitting.


I can't open this. Is it just me?


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

your new creation is beautiful, would love the pattern
thank you for sharing
pattisark


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

MarySandra said:


> gmasue said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to share the pattern with all of you. The skirt pattern originally appeared on KP and is a free pattern from "http://to-knit-knitting-stitches.com". After completing the skirts I wanted a top to go with and found the Scallop Edge Vest (green & blue top) on the same free website. Let me know if you need further info. Happy Knitting.
> ...


No I can't either - Help!


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Type it in on Google and you can open it.


----------



## jlp50a (Feb 29, 2012)

I be interested in the pattern too. Beautiful.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

gmasue said:


> I would love to share the pattern with all of you. The skirt pattern originally appeared on KP and is a free pattern from "http://to-knit-knitting-stitches.com". After completing the skirts I wanted a top to go with and found the Scallop Edge Vest (green & blue top) on the same free website. Let me know if you need further info. Happy Knitting.


This link is not the link to my pattern, very misleading! I'm still working on getting the pdf ready. About a quarter of the way there


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Whitwillhands said:


> MarySandra said:
> 
> 
> > gmasue said:
> ...


I have now opened the link but been unable to find the lovely pattern we are all looking for


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Whitwillhands said:


> Whitwillhands said:
> 
> 
> > MarySandra said:
> ...


I don't know why gmasue posted this link in this thread. It isn't my pattern. I'm still working on the pdf. Will let everyone know when it's done with the correct link.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

It's beautiful! I'd like to have the pattern too please!


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

You are one popular lady with one popular pattern. We will wait patiently...


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

The flair really sets this one apart, lovely design. Do let us know when you have a pdf ready? Thank you.


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

OOOOH I LOVE that top!


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


I would love to have a copy of this pattern as soon as you finish the PDF. It looks like my style.

Thanks, Dawn


----------



## Theresa Sullivan (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't that cute!! Is it for you or someone else?
Theresa


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I love the colourway.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


please let me know too love it and would like to make one for me


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Theresa Sullivan said:


> Isn't that cute!! Is it for you or someone else?
> Theresa


Hi Theresa,
I made a shorter red one for me. This one is the prototype for it being a longer and isn't designated for anyone at this time.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's beautiful! I love the style and the color is devine!!!


----------



## Theresa Sullivan (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ssho,
You are real talented. It is lovely. Thanks for you kind reply.
Theresa


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

I love your sweater, you knit beautifully. where did you get this pattern


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Very pretty! Love the shape!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Woolyouknitwithme said:


> I love your sweater, you knit beautifully. where did you get this pattern


Hi,
It's my creation. I'm working on getting it into a pdf now. Im half way through!


----------



## trudyfrommt (May 14, 2012)

Agree with everyone else, it is such a beautiful sweater. I would also love the pattern, but am a plus size lady as well, would it be easy for us to adjust the pattern for us "fluffy Ladies"?


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

trudyfrommt said:


> Agree with everyone else, it is such a beautiful sweater. I would also love the pattern, but am a plus size lady as well, would it be easy for us to adjust the pattern for us "fluffy Ladies"?


The pattern currently fits bust sizes 34 yo 39 inches. The gears are working in the back of my mind to see where I can make adjustments to the pattern for fluffy sizes.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

ssho said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I absolutely love this top. Very nice pattern and lovely color. Is there a link to purchase this pattern I would love to make this one. Thank you.
> ...


I too would love this pattern. Kathy and I could knit it together. This might be the first thing I make for me in a long time. Great work..


----------



## trudyfrommt (May 14, 2012)

Thanx so much for thinking of us fluffy ladies! Am anxious to buy your pattern!!


----------



## nanafitz (Sep 10, 2011)

Would love to have the pattern also.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Please post here on this link when you have the pattern ready for sale. Many thanks.

Robin in MA


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Please post here on this link when you have the pattern ready for sale. Many thanks.
> 
> Robin in MA


Hi Robin,
I sure will! Thank you everyone for your patience..


----------



## dawnwnn (Feb 10, 2011)

Will there be a charge for your beautiful creation???? I do love it and would like to make, but wonder if free pattern?

thank you! dawn


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

trudyfrommt said:


> Thanx so much for thinking of us fluffy ladies! Am anxious to buy your pattern!!


Me too! It's hard to find a pattern that you like that's pretty and stylish. This one certainly fits the bill!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

The pattern is ready! It's available on Ravelry. 
At this time, the pattern is for women's sizes 8 to 11. There are more details at the pattern site. I hope this link works. Let me know if it doesn't. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/california-swing-top

Thank you for all the compliments. Happy knitting!
Suzanne


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, thank you! I have just purchased this wonderful pattern to make a maternity top for my daughter who is due in Oct. so I better get going.

Robin in MA


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wonderful! Thank you. I'll put this in my favorites to order & knit.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I have bookmarked the Ravelry site waiting for larger sized to be added.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you know if and when there will instructions for a larger size?


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

ssho said:


> The pattern is ready! It's available on Ravelry.
> At this time, the pattern is for women's sizes 8 to 11. There are more details at the pattern site. I hope this link works. Let me know if it doesn't.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/california-swing-top
> 
> ...


I just bought it but really need a larger size. Will you be adding more later?


----------



## Tulsagal44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Suzanne - I couldn't get my card out fast enough to order this. Hope it comes out as good as yours.

Jan


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Tulsagal44 said:


> Thank you Suzanne - I couldn't get my card out fast enough to order this. Hope it comes out as good as yours.
> 
> Jan


Thank you Jan! If you have any questions along the way, just ask. I always try to give quick responses.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

sandytene said:


> Do you know if and when there will instructions for a larger size?


I am currently exhausted! But my mind is still working on how to make the larger sizes and maintain the proportions. If you could PM your size it would give me an idea of my goals. Thank you for your interest!
Suzanne


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd like the pattern also. The knit top down method is my favorite. It reminds me of the pretty morning glory flower. Lovely!


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you. Just paid for download. Cannot wait to start.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

The short story of this pattern. I like flirty fun tops and one morning woke up with a general idea. Drew it out and started knitting. On the first one I kept track and wrote it out to about line 20. As usual for me, I have no idea how something will turn out and the creative juices kicked in which always makes it hard for me to write and knit. It was good so I had to knit another one to finish writing the instructions. I got to line 60 this time but the usual happened. The second one wasn't exact to the first and I started again with great resolve to write and knit to the end. The third one is the one shown here. There is still a long process for me to get it into pdf form. I'm dyslexic and have to triple check my work. I always knit another one to check that my work is correct. So what usually takes me 6 months to complete, I did in 1 week. Thank you everyone for making the process so fulfilling!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for all your efforts and please, do it again but think of us chubby ones on the first pattern!

Robin in MA


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

want the pattern. Thanks


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

ssho said:


> The pattern is ready! It's available on Ravelry.
> At this time, the pattern is for women's sizes 8 to 11. There are more details at the pattern site. I hope this link works. Let me know if it doesn't.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/california-swing-top
> 
> ...


Suzanne,
I just downloaded you beautiful pattern; now just have to decide on the "perfect" yarn. Something with linen, I think, to do justice to the drape. I do need to adjust the pattern since I, too, am a larger size. Also, at some point I want to alter the neckline for a v-neck. If I am successful, I will PM my alterations to you. Thank you for what appears to me to be the perfect top.
Carol


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

carolky said:


> ssho said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern is ready! It's available on Ravelry.
> ...


Thank you so much Carol, that would be great!


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope you make it bigger. The pattern says bust up to 39 but could use bigger


----------



## hookingnana (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh how awesome! I too would love the pattern. I love how this hangs,  wonderful job indeed!!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I am not a sweater person, but this one I would love to wear. It must have taken forever to knit, but it is sure worth the trouble.


----------



## lecafecrochet (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful! I hope to be as talented as a majority of you ladies are one day. It gives this "crocheted" hope!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

OH WOW! I just love it!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice job! I love the shaping of this top!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the generous compliments!
Suzanne


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

It is very beautiful...love the colour.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

I really like that, and would like the pattern as well if it is available. That is just up my alley!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

That is sooo me. Such a lovely job. Would love pattern as well.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

First, thanks so much for calling us "fluffy"...love the term and I fit it well!! Second, thanks so much for getting the pattern out so fast. Third, I'll be waiting for the larger size and I'm not afraid to say that I need a bust size 46. Fourth, Thank you again!!! Fifth, did I say thank you? teehee!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

BeckyOH said:


> First, thanks so much for calling us "fluffy"...love the term and I fit it well!! Second, thanks so much for getting the pattern out so fast. Third, I'll be waiting for the larger size and I'm not afraid to say that I need a bust size 46. Fourth, Thank you again!!! Fifth, did I say thank you? teehee!


Love your high energy Becky!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

I love the colors ...they remind me of Monet's lilies.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I book marked your wonderful sweater - awaiting news of the pattern - just my thing. In the colour you have made this I would cal it 'River Flow' - it is wonderfully made.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

This is really a lovely top. 
Happy knitting


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi!
Just checked my bookmarked site, and noticed your beautuful sweater... Did you ever give out the pattern/or let us know
where we can purchase it?
I would just love one like it!!!
Thank you,
Julianne


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

If published in larger sizes, I'm buying too. Terrific pattern.


----------



## BelovedElf (Aug 28, 2011)

would love the pattern; it is fantastic


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

ssho said:


> 4.5 skeins of Caron Simply Soft Paints. Knit from top down, flair at bottom.


And finally, here is my version of Suzanne Sullian's beautiful design. I used Caron Simply Soft in the color Pagoda, and modified the design to add 3/4 sleeves. I loved the look of her little butterfly sleevelet, but unfortunately am past the exposed upper arm stage of life.
She is a terrific designer and gave me expert help all the way through this complicated pattern.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful job Bonnie! It was a pleasure working with you!
Suzanne


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## weberwhite (Feb 10, 2012)

Just lovely. I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you weberwhite! It is available here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/california-swing-top

I fits women's sizes 8 thru 12. Written in one size. It doesn't have a repeat so was not able to write it for multiple sizes


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice I like that


----------

